# Code Red: a Prologue



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_"If Lt. Kendrick gave an order that Santiago wasn't to be touched - 
- why did he have to be transferred?"

"Kendrick ordered a Code Red, because you told him to! And when it went bad, you signed a phoney transfer and fixed the logs! You coerced the doctor! Colonel Jessep, did you order the Code Red?"

- You don't have to answer that.

- You want answers?

"*I want the truth!*"_

The truth. Yes, Lieutenant Kaffee, I think I could use of cup of that right now.

_<to be continued...>_


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm the most interesting start to a bomb iv'e seen in a while. You got me hooked though, now i am attentively waiting to see what comes next!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

You are all good men!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting Terry. What do you have up your sleeve?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmmmm...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This cannot be good for anyone.... :bolt:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_"Lt. Kendrick told us that we had *an informer in our group*. That Private Santiago had gone outside the chain of command and reported to the NIS on a member of our platoon."

"Did that make you mad? (pause) You can tell the truth, corporal, it's alright. Did it make you mad?"

"Yes sir."

"How mad?"

"Private Santiago *betrayed a code that we believe in very deeply*, sir."_

The betrayal of a trust exacts a heavy toll, O my brothas.

_<to be continued...>_


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This should be good. Anytime even I don't understand what he is babbeling about, it has to be good.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

A Tom Cruise quote...then a Cuba Gooding, Jr. quote....don't tell me.....










"YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I DID!"


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

"You have to ask nicely". 

Great start to a thread and cant wait to see where it goes.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think someone can't handle the truth


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Kaffee: You don't need a patch on your arm to have honor.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

And who could forget the film that taught us to get high using this tasty hallucinogen:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

The day I start understanding Terry's posts is the day I stop reading them - so with that said I figure I'll be reading them till the day I die!

Can't wait for the rest of this...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

MARKINSON: "_I don't want a deal. And I don't want immunity."_

KAFFEE shakes his head and laughs.

MARKINSON (continuing): _"I want you to know, *I'm proud neither of what I've done nor what I'm doing."*_
________________________________

So, is this an accusation?

Or an admission?

_<to be continued...>_


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Code Red: an Epilogue*

Last Friday when Kipp (PrimeTime76) contacted those of us in WSBS to request our participation in a joint ZK/WSBS/+others hit on Rob (swany) this week, my first thought was: *never trust a ZK mongrel*. That's only normal, and to be expected - c'est la guerre. :smile:

The ever-wary WSBS generals gathered in the war room to strategize, and eventually determined that it is only right, and patriotic, for us to curb our glaring partisan differences, for the good of the obvious better cause. WSBS agreed to participate, and the missiles did fly: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/293310-uhhhhhh.html

While awaiting touchdown, I noticed slight comments began to issue on certain threads between myself and swany, comments that I now read as each hinting to the other that the other's destruction was near at hand. This afternoon reports began coming in of the massive blow to swany, a blow WSBS is indeed quite proud to have had a part in, as swany is a fine brother, providing fine service to our country (and doing it in West Texas, good God!). Rob's annihilation is continuing, so tune in tomorrow.

But then, much to my surprise and beleaguerment, what should suddenly land on my desk? Not one, but TWO bunker busters, one from swany himself. What is this? How, o brothers, have the tables been so easily turned, just as victory was in my grasp?

Observe the mutinous ruin. The first from Rob (swany):









(4 of the 5 are some of my favorites - never had a shorty! Well done, sir!)

Then, in true cluster fashion, this from Lee (Pipedreamz):









(Damn, son! There were actually 7 of the Esteban Carrera Corona Corojos, but one was swiped by a SOTL in my office - those are RP? - I love the El Mejor Emerald if aged, and have never had the CAO or the 5150 - nice slam!)

I began to think with growing apprehension that perhaps my trust of a ZK had been misguided, and concluded that Kipp had committed a foul crime against a fellow BOTL, and had IN FACT directed the MUTUAL DESTRUCTION of two targets, myself and swany, all under the pretense of a joint cooperative effort. Need I say, betrayal is a bitter drink indeed.

So, you ask: how does the movie end?

_JESSEP: All you did was weaken a country today, Kaffee. That's all you did. You put people in danger. Sweet dreams, son._

And sweet smokes my brothas!

Confusingly, and most bafflingly yours,

ProbateGeek

:smoke2:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome looking sticks Terry. I guess you'll have to think twice about listening to ZK going forward.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Code Red: an Epilogue*



ProbateGeek said:


> This afternoon reports began coming in of the massive blow to swany, a blow WSBS is indeed quite proud to have had a part in, as swany is a fine brother, providing fine service to our country (and doing it in West Texas, good God!).Quote]
> 
> Uh excuse me...but i cannot let this go....FT.Hood is not in West Texas...it is at least 400 miles from west Texas....I knew West texas and you Sir are no West texas!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Code Red: an Epilogue*



mturnmm said:


> Uh excuse me...but i cannot let this go....FT.Hood is not in West Texas...it is at least 400 miles from west Texas....I knew West texas and you Sir are no West texas!!


You are of course correct. Since seeing swany's avi for the first time, I've mentally had him stationed at Ft. Bliss rather than at Ft. Hood. I don't know why - perhaps it was all that modeler's glue I used as a child. :madgrin:

But on the bright side, I don't feel so bad for him now. I realize that Ft. Hood may be an armpit of military life, but as the conditions at Ft. Bliss reflect, there are smellier body parts, for sure.

:ss


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Code Red: an Epilogue*



ProbateGeek said:


> You are of course correct. Since seeing swany's avi for the first time, I've mentally had him stationed at Ft. Bliss rather than at Ft. Hood. I don't know why - perhaps it was all that modeler's glue I used as a child. :madgrin:
> 
> But on the bright side, I don't feel so bad for him now. I realize that Ft. Hood may be an armpit of military life, but as the conditions at Ft. Bliss reflect, there are smellier body parts, for sure.
> 
> :ss


 After I posted this...I thought maybe you(meaning me...like I was talking to myself) were outline making that correction...alas you took it with the intent it was meant...Also I have been to Ft.Bliss spent my first 9 weeks in Army there back in '86...then 3 years from '90-'93...but the real armpit of the US Army would be and I'll bet I get some agreement on this one would be Ft.Polk LA...I was there when the 5th INF Division was in existence...'86-89. However, those were some of the fondest memories of my time serving this great country!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Code Red: an Epilogue*



mturnmm said:


> After I posted this...I thought maybe you(meaning me...like I was talking to myself) were outline making that correction...alas you took it with the intent it was meant...Also I have been to Ft.Bliss spent my first 9 weeks in Army there back in '86...then 3 years from '90-'93...but the real armpit of the US Army would be and I'll bet I get some agreement on this one would be Ft.Polk LA...I was there when the 5th INF Division was in existence...'86-89. However, those were some of the fondest memories of my time serving this great country!


I don't know about Ft. Polk, but I've heard things... I led a sheltered Army life from 1983-87. Fort Leonard Wood in August was as bad as it got, but after basic it was Defense Language Institute (Korean) in Monterrey CA for 13 months, Goodfellow Air Force Base in Texas for 5 months "spy training", then 3 months Ft. Devens MA (for tactical training I would never use) before finally getting to Field Station Korea where I spent the remaining 26 or so months of my 4-year enlistment, 18 of which were at two forward sites on the DMZ. Times have most likely changed, but we were 6 guys up on a mountain in a 3 bedroom house with a large ops room, no PT, no formations, no inspections, had our own cook and local guards, two chopper flights a week to bring food, videos, occasional equipment (MI stuff), more food... At one time I worked 7 days on, 7 days off but that got too expensive (way too much drinking, but lots of local travel!) so we went back to 10 days on 5 days off.

Now that you've brought all these memories up - why again did I leave that job? :ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I am smoking one of the Esteban Carrera Corona Corojos that Lee (Pipedreamz) slammed me with. For a stick I had not heard of till it hit my mailbox, I am impressed and am thoroughly enjoying it this fine cool and sunny Sunday morning - perfect draw, perfect burn, and it appears to have been very well aged.

I am still confused about this hit though, as neither bomber left any commentary or indication of why this hit, or if it was a coordinated effort (I've had prior no dealings with Lee). Perhaps Kipp was NOT behind it, and my mistrust of him was misdirected. If so, sorry Kipp! But at least it got the thread off to an interesting start, despite how it fizzled out a bit at the end.

Thanks again to Rob and Lee!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I am smoking one of the Esteban Carrera Corona Corojos that Lee (Pipedreamz) slammed me with. For a stick I had not heard of till it hit my mailbox, I am impressed and am thoroughly enjoying it this fine cool and sunny Sunday morning - perfect draw, perfect burn, and it appears to have been very well aged.
> 
> I am still confused about this hit though, as neither bomber left any commentary or indication of why this hit, or if it was a coordinated effort (I've had prior no dealings with Lee). Perhaps Kipp was NOT behind it, and my mistrust of him was misdirected. If so, sorry Kipp! But at least it got the thread off to an interesting start, despite how it fizzled out a bit at the end.
> 
> Thanks again to Rob and Lee!


You mean the lawyer has been stumped? WooHoo! :biglaugh::woohoo:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> You mean the lawyer has been stumped? WooHoo! :biglaugh::woohoo:


I concede - I now know the foggy and disorienting taste of baffling confusion.
Really enjoying this stick, though!
:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I concede - I now know the foggy and disorienting taste of baffling confusion.
> Really enjoying this stick, though!
> :ss


In other words you know how I feel 99% of the time I read your posts! :?:

but I still love reading them :dunno: :first:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah ha! The fog is clearing, at least for the hit from pipedreamz. I did not expect this:http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/292036-name-our-new-addition.html#post3286857


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Dont know how I missed this. I was getting worried, but alas, my worries were for nothing. 

I'm glad you got them, let that SP Dbl Maddy Quixote rest for a while, they are great with some rest. One of my fav's.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Swany said:


> Dont know how I missed this. I was getting worried, but alas, my worries were for nothing.
> 
> I'm glad you got them, let that SP Dbl Maddy Quixote rest for a while, they are great with some rest. One of my fav's.


I agree about the well-aged SPs. Someone passed me a 3 year old with a slightly yellowed cello - smoked it a couple of weeks ago, and it smoked like a dream. Makes me wish it were a MUCH bigger stick!

Funny our bombs crossed in the mail - but with the activity on this forum that seems to be a not too uncommon occurrence.

Thanks again, Rob.


----------

